# H2O XPRESS Mystic?



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Any of you guys seen this first hand? With 10 bearings, makes you wonder how good they can be if the total price is $130, not to mention the carbon fiber handle.

---------

The H2O XPRESS™ Mystic Low-Profile Baitcast Reel Right-handed features a 6-pin centrifugal braking system and 10 bearings for optimal performance. The oversize, high-strength alloyed gears with a 7.3:1 ratio allow fast retrieves, while the smooth, carbon-fiber drag can be adjusted for control. The carbon-fiber handle with contoured EVA knobs delivers a comfortable grip, and the 1-piece aluminum frame with lightweight carbon side plates provides strength and durability. Anodized aluminum spool. 120 yards/12lb. 5.8 oz. 
*Features and Benefits*


1-piece aluminum frame with lightweight carbon side plates for strength and durability
10 bearings ensure optimal performance
Oversize, high-strength alloyed gears with a 7.3:1 gear ratio for fast retrieves
Smooth, adjustable carbon-fiber drag for control
Anodized aluminum spool
Carbon-fiber handle with contoured EVA knobs for a comfortable grip
6-pin centrifugal braking system
30" line retrieve per handle turn


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

If that reel can hold up, it will be a game changer!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a little experience with the H2O Mettle and am very impressed. That plus the features of the Mystic might be worth $130. Only one way to find out.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

If people try to compare this Mystic ($130) vs Core ($370), it's very similar with some people compare Mettle ($50) vs Chronarch E series ($200).


----------



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

I will let you know how it is . Going after work to get one...that's in like 5 minutes. I checked it out a while back and was impressed. Post pics in a few.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm curious as to the size of it, say compared to a 50 or 200 series Shimano


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

don't know but it looks like a curado/revo bastard child. Not bad at 5.8oz. Upon further review, it also has a little bit of diawa in it also. lol.










The H2O XPRESS™ Mystic Low-Profile Baitcast Reel Right-handed features a 6-pin centrifugal braking system and 10 bearings for optimal performance. The oversize, high-strength alloyed gears with a 7.3:1 ratio allow fast retrieves, while the smooth, carbon-fiber drag can be adjusted for control. The carbon-fiber handle with contoured EVA knobs delivers a comfortable grip, and the 1-piece aluminum frame with lightweight carbon side plates provides strength and durability. Anodized aluminum spool. 120 yards/12lb. 5.8 oz. 
*Features and Benefits*


1-piece aluminum frame with lightweight carbon side plates for strength and durability
10 bearings ensure optimal performance
Oversize, high-strength alloyed gears with a 7.3:1 gear ratio for fast retrieves
Smooth, adjustable carbon-fiber drag for control
Anodized aluminum spool
Carbon-fiber handle with contoured EVA knobs for a comfortable grip
6-pin centrifugal braking system
30" line retrieve per handle turn


----------



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

Reel cast very smooth and super light. Reminds me of a 50E . Having problems uploading pics


----------



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

Pics


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Good reel so far cast just as good as my lew's tournament reel.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

So what's the scoop? Does it hold up in salt? How's the drag on it?


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

WadinCajun said:


> So what's the scoop? Does it hold up in salt? How's the drag on it?


It looks to be holding up like every other reel in the saltwater . Drag has held up so far to several hefty reds no problems and smooth.


----------



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

No problems with mine. Love that I got it dialed in where I can finess cast light lures. Gonna put it to the real test this weekend . Heading down to fish the lights with some friends. Gonna be working over the trout.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't care for their EVA knobs on Mystic. The indentions just don't seem to match up with finger placement. The reel is crazy light and I wouldn't mind buying one if I didn't have so many reels already.


----------



## philcctx (Apr 6, 2013)

my only problrm with the mettle is that after a while the clutch wont re=engage, got 4 of the mettles and the last 2 i bought had the same prob with the clutch, other than that great reels


----------



## FishCommander07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just picked one up! On sale at academy right now for 89.99!! It's pretty awesome out of the box we will see how it holds up!


----------



## Fowl hooked (Jun 5, 2013)

I have one. Wade fished the bays and surf. This reel is a beast. My fiancÃ©s grandpa has the core and I don't even think it is as good as this. I took his reel apart and cleaned it for him. Those things only have 7 bearings and they aren't as smooth for sure. The core is a magnesium frame too so they corrode terribly in the salt. His core had a hole in the frame.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought one at Academy Sunday and took it wading yesterday. It did good. Very light and operated very smooth. Reminded me of my old Curado. I was very impressed. I reeled in a small red (18") and there no problems with the drag. 

They told me at Academy if anything goes wrong with it bring back with the receipt and they would give me another, no questions asked. Life time warranty. Not bad for $89.99.


----------

